# Advise for Saudi Offer in Riyadh



## mikey2014 (Jul 8, 2014)

Dear forum members,

I have a question to you:

I was offered a 25,000 SAR contract with medical insurance (no allowances). It is for IT Consulting (3,5 years experience). Is that good for a young couple?


Thank you very much
Mikey


----------



## Hassanjacob (Jul 23, 2014)

I have many questions to follow up before I judge the offer.

Does the offer include housing?

For us locals 25,000 is a decent pay few locals can reach with 3.5 years of experience. But since living in compounds has different costs than local housing you might need to verify if it is imcluded or if they have recommended housing in mind.

I would say you can live comfortably with 15000 so lookimg for a housing that is 50,000-100,000 range would still be comfortable living.


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

pls breif me about ur clarifications, am living n saudi and i can suggest you to the good of my knowledge...


----------

